# Dead Spot In Turnout



## boatman44 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm using Atlas #283 turnouts on my HO layout. They operate very well, I'm content with what I have, but one of them seems to have a dead spot in it. When the loco goes thru the turnout at slower (natural looking) speeds it dies after crossing the frog..stone dead. A slight nudge by hand makes it resume. It doesn't stop there EVERY time, and often doesn't even have a noticeable "stutter" as it passes thru.

I've checked continuity with ohm meter, checked voltage with voltmeter...I can't find any dead area or place where there is no voltage. The moveable portion of the turnout makes snug contact with the rail where it should, and ive thoroughly cleaned the rails and all parts, and checked for debris that might be "lifting" the loco wheel and losing contact.

I know, I could swap it out with a replacement, but I really don't want to disturb my track that way.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Boatman


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Does this happen for every locomotive you have?

Is the frog wired at all?


----------



## boatman44 (Feb 22, 2008)

tworail said:


> Does this happen for every locomotive you have?
> 
> Is the frog wired at all?


Yes....every locomotive, smaller lighter ones more often than larger heavier ones.

I don't have separate wires to the turnout rails, no. Maybe i should try connecting at each end of the turnout? I find no dead spots on any of the turnout components though, continuity seems fine. The only spot that has no continuity is the metal frog, which really does have to be insulated since it has to be pos or neg depending on postion of moveable contacts.

One thing i found yesterday is that if the loco stalls and i put even very minimal side pressure on it toward the straight thru (left turnout configuration) rail, it moves on. I've checked the rail spacing with a guage...right on the money.

Baffled...


----------

